# Sex after IUI - does it really increase your chances?



## ronnie56gordon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi All,
I was reading about the process of IUI and come across loads of people saying, having sex after IUI increases your chances of pregnancy.
anyone had IUI before and been told this?
Is it true?


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I don't think anyone really knows the answer.  I was always told by my clinic that the best ones are put back when you have your insemination so there is no need to top up, but then we did DTD after I had the IUI that turned out to be successful.


----------



## Flower1809 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi!


We had BMS the night of our first IUI on the advice of our clinic (in Melbourne) but abstained three days before and were so, so lucky to be blessed with girl/boy twins.


Needless to say, we will be repeating our exact plan when we try for number three this year!


Best of luck for your procedure.


Fiona.


----------



## incognito (Sep 30, 2011)

my doc told me that it does and he said that you can DTD the following day and the day after IUI.. but i've been so exhausted that it hasnt crossed my mind


----------



## ronnie56gordon (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all thank you for your reply 

This may sound stupid, but is it just a case of "topping up" or does the whole process make a difference? For instance my DP has had 
a vasectomy, so we are having IUI with donor sperm, therefore would having sex before/after IUI be pointless?   
Sorry Iv read that much on the internet my head is mince....


----------

